# Framed stapled coils Ni80



## zadiac (23/10/17)

Does anyone know where I can buy Ni80 Framed staple coils like this:







I can make them but it's getting increasingly difficult for me due to my eyesight not so good anymore. It can be local or abroad. I don't mind.
So far, it's been the coils with the best flavor for me than anything else I've tried. It takes me forever to make just one coils and I really don't have the patience for it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (23/10/17)

Coil Company
Sir Vape has fraliens...effectively the same as above but with an alien wrap, instead of straight wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (23/10/17)

Hi @zadiac - chat to @smilelykumeenit and possibly this chap I saw on Instagram - I don’t know if you do look at Instagram. 
http://instagram.com/coilsmit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/17)

@zadiac check out Smiley's Framed Aliens. They are really nice and the wraps are tight. The only difference between a framed staple and a framed alien is that instead of having the outer wrap as shown in the picture, you'll have an alien outer wrap. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/17)

@zadiac a bit crappy quality pic but this is framed aliens from smiley.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

